# New Rabbit Hunter



## GBell14 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey all, I go deer and squirrel hunting by skidway lake and a friend has 245 acre corn farm with lots of hardwoods in Holly. Anyways neither have a large rabbit population. I was wondering how would I go about rabbit hunting by myself no dog and anyone know any spots near Lapeer or south I was planning going to Holly rec Saturday. You dont have to give me your secret honey hole just a spot with a decent rabbit population.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck.

Sorry not familiar with those areas. Without a beagle its tough. Find the thickest spots you can and kick brush.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Invite a guy with hounds to take unto ur spot. That's the best way to get started and learn.


----------

